# First soil test - what to do?



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I did my first soil test. Looks like I should kind of do nothing for awhile. Guess those bags of milo I got too excited for and bought are just going to sit lol. I'd hazard a guess that the iron is contamination from the tool I used (was brand new, could have had some residue in it).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Bray 1 equiv. implies that P values were converted from another extraction process to Bray. Otherwise, you're in great shape and only need maintenance applications of N and potassium. The recommended 21-0-11 (or any 2-0-1) is fine. What lab. did your test?


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Bray 1 equiv. implies that P values were converted from another extraction process to Bray. Otherwise, you're in great shape and only need maintenance applications of N and potassium. The recommended 21-0-11 (or any 2-0-1) is fine. What lab. did your test?


It was A&L Great Lakes Laboratory. I used them because they were affordable and relatively local.

Thanks for the tips! What would be your recommendation of a 2-0-1?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

It appears A&L performs the B1 test. Not sure why they say "equiv." At 41 you're above sufficient. Good to go and no harm if small amounts of P are in your fertilization, but I'd suggest you add no more this year as it's not needed. Regarding the 2-0-1: whatever is readily available to you that's close to that ratio. In a pinch, a 1-0-1 like a 15-0-15 is fine. Shop around but don't get anal about it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Oh, and your Fe level isn't a problem.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would try to bump you sulfur with AMS and SOP. This is a typical good chicago soil.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

g-man said:


> I would try to bump you sulfur with AMS and SOP. This is a typical good chicago soil.


I spoon fed last fall with AMS for about a month and a half. Should I do more? Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> It appears A&L performs the B1 test. Not sure why they say "equiv." At 41 you're above sufficient. Good to go and no harm if small amounts of P are in your fertilization, but I'd suggest you add no more this year as it's not needed. Regarding the 2-0-1: whatever is readily available to you that's close to that ratio. In a pinch, a 1-0-1 like a 15-0-15 is fine. Shop around but don't get anal about it.


That last bit I'm good at. I'm the queen of "good enough", which can be a good, and a bad thing sometimes, haha. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

:thumbup: and @g-man is right on with the sulfur suggestion. If you can find fertilizer with ammonium sulfate or potassium sulfate, pick them.


----------

